# B squad game is over time for the A squad



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

I have to agree, Denver is playing as well as any team in the NFL right now. Peyton and co. better watch out for these guys when the playoffs start. As for the Dallas Denver game on Thurs., look for a Bronco blowout-- 31- 13. :beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Yup....Broncos over the Cowpies!!!


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

